

JRuby & Dynamic Languages on Google AppEngine - technical details - spooneybarger
http://olabini.com/blog/tag/gae/

======
simonw
You linked to a tag, rather than the article itself - which means your link
may not point to the same content in a year's time.

The article in question is here: [http://olabini.com/blog/2009/04/dynamic-
languages-on-google-...](http://olabini.com/blog/2009/04/dynamic-languages-on-
google-app-engine-an-overview/)

~~~
simonw
Hmmm... on second thoughts linking to the tag does make more sense here seeing
as there's a series of related entries. It's a shame Ola isn't using a tag
that's specific to the series such as "dynamic-languages-on-gae"

------
jcapote
It seems clojure works as well.

~~~
hsuresh
yup. Check this out -> [http://fragmental.tw/2009/04/08/clojure-on-google-app-
engine...](http://fragmental.tw/2009/04/08/clojure-on-google-app-engine/)

